#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Рассамаха

## Шавырин

Пожалуйста,дайте изображение иероглифа.

----------


## Ersh

Россомаха наверное?

----------


## Шавырин

Да,конечно.Pаrdon!

----------


## До

Или росомаха таки?

貂熊

----------

Ersh (24.02.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Ну,блин,животное обитающие в тайге из рода медвежьих.

----------


## Ersh

Хе... Куница-медведь)))

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

весьма опасный зверь прям хорек переросток
饞嘴

----------


## Шавырин

> Хе... Куница-медведь)))


Люди тайги считают его(р-ха) сыном Медведя,однако:-)

----------


## До

> 饞嘴


Вроде это не росомаха, а просто обжора (жадный+рот). Гугл на это слово выдает картинки обжирающихся людей и еды. А на 貂熊 как раз зверей.

----------

